# Scallops



## warthog (Nov 28, 2011)

I was wondering if someone could tell me how to make scallops on custom pens and also where do you get the aluminum that is used in the borders.


----------



## Parson (Nov 28, 2011)

An IAP user told me he buys his aluminum sheeting at home depot in the roofing area.

Another thread just posted shows the progression of making the scallops.


----------



## arioux (Nov 28, 2011)

Here the technique used by one of the master 

http://www.distinctiveturnings.com/tutorials/ScallopPensByMarkGisi.pdf


----------



## edavisj316 (Nov 29, 2011)

+1 for roofing flashing.  

I got a pack of squares that will last a lifetime @ Lowe's for < $10.


----------



## joefyffe (Feb 20, 2012)

some, who want thin lines, use cut up soda cans. If you wish to reallly enjoy penturning, I would recommend cut up beer cans:biggrin:.   Sand off the paint!


----------



## Pens By Scott (Feb 20, 2012)

For the Aluminum, I've used pop/Soda cans, just sand off any labeling.


----------



## TerryDowning (Feb 21, 2012)

You can also use contrasting wood veneer strips, and even paper for the accents.


----------

